
Only Half of Tech Pros Like Their Salary - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2016/02/16/only-half-of-tech-pros-like-their-salary/
======
Terr_
I'm not saying they're necessarily _wrong_ , but remember this is from a
company with a financial interest in seeing more job-search activity :p

------
lsiebert
Historically high salaries? My understanding was that median salary was
basically matching inflation.

